
The Verge shows different titles to different visitors - amq
http://imgur.com/a/lcOPk
======
danso
Vox Media (which owns Verge) uses A/B testing for its headlines:
[http://knightlab.northwestern.edu/2013/08/15/designing-
from-...](http://knightlab.northwestern.edu/2013/08/15/designing-from-data-
how-news-organizations-use-ab-testing-to-increase-user-engagement/)

~~~
kiallmacinnes
Yea, this just looks like standard A/B testing.. Though, it's interesting to
see the variations in headlines side by side like this.

